# آيات من الكتاب المقدس عن الخدمه



## روزي86 (27 سبتمبر 2013)

"تَشَدَّدْ   وَتَشَجَّعْ وَاعْمَلْ. لاَ تَخَفْ وَلاَ تَرْتَعِبْ، لأَنَّ  الرَّبَّ   الإِلهَ إِلهِي مَعَكَ. لاَ يَخْذُلُكَ وَلاَ يَتْرُكُكَ حَتَّى  تُكَمِّلَ   كُلَّ عَمَلِ خِدْمَةِ بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ" (سفر أخبار الأيام  الأول 28:  20)


 "أَطِيعُوا مُرْشِدِيكُمْ وَاخْضَعُوا، لأَنَّهُمْ يَسْهَرُونَ لأَجْلِ    نُفُوسِكُمْ كَأَنَّهُمْ سَوْفَ يُعْطُونَ حِسَابًا، ، لِكَيْ يَفْعَلُوا    ذلِكَ بِفَرَحٍ، لاَ آنِّينَ، لأَنَّ هذَا غَيْرُ نَافِعٍ لَكُمْ" (رسالة    بولس الرسول إلى العبرانيين 13: 17، 18) 

 "اُذْكُرُوا مُرْشِدِيكُمُ الَّذِينَ كَلَّمُوكُمْ بِكَلِمَةِ اللهِ.    انْظُرُوا إِلَى نِهَايَةِ سِيرَتِهِمْ فَتَمَثَّلُوا بِإِيمَانِهِمْ"    (رسالة بولس الرسول إلى العبرانيين 13: 7) 


 "فَإِنَّ اللهَ الَّذِي أَعْبُدُهُ بِرُوحِي، فِي إِنْجِيلِ ابْنِهِ،    شَاهِدٌ لِي كَيْفَ بِلاَ انْقِطَاعٍ أَذْكُرُكُمْ" (رسالة بولس الرسول إلى    أهل رومية 1: 9) 

 "إِنِّي أَشْكُرُ اللهَ الَّذِي أَعْبُدُهُ مِنْ أَجْدَادِي بِضَمِيرٍ    طَاهِرٍ، كَمَا أَذْكُرُكَ بِلاَ انْقِطَاعٍ فِي طَلِبَاتِي لَيْلاً    وَنَهَارًا" (رسالة بولس الرسول الثانية إلى تيموثاوس 1: 3) 

 "خُذْ مَرْقُسَ وَأَحْضِرْهُ مَعَكَ لأَنَّهُ نَافِعٌ لِي لِلْخِدْمَةِ" (رسالة بولس الرسول الثانية إلى تيموثاوس 4: 11)​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 سبتمبر 2013)

جمييييييييييييل
ربنا بارك الخدمه والخدام
​


----------



## happy angel (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*ايات معزى جدااا حبيبتى
ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*"خُذْ مَرْقُسَ وَأَحْضِرْهُ مَعَكَ لأَنَّهُ نَافِعٌ لِي لِلْخِدْمَةِ" (رسالة بولس الرسول الثانية إلى تيموثاوس 4: 11)


ايات حلوة اووووووووي روزي 
ربنا يباركك حبيبة قلبي و يعوضك 
متشكرة خااااالص على الموضوعات المتميزة دي​*


----------



## روزي86 (2 أكتوبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> جمييييييييييييل
> ربنا بارك الخدمه والخدام
> ​




امين

شكرا لمرورك الجميل


----------



## روزي86 (2 أكتوبر 2013)

happy angel قال:


> *ايات معزى جدااا حبيبتى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك*​




نورتي يا امي


----------



## روزي86 (2 أكتوبر 2013)

moky قال:


> *"خُذْ مَرْقُسَ وَأَحْضِرْهُ مَعَكَ لأَنَّهُ نَافِعٌ لِي لِلْخِدْمَةِ" (رسالة بولس الرسول الثانية إلى تيموثاوس 4: 11)
> 
> 
> ايات حلوة اووووووووي روزي
> ...




ميرسي حبيبتي

ربنا يخليكي


----------

